
Ask HN: Best way to make diagram for GitHub project? - bire98
I want to make great documentation for my open source Github project related to data engineering.<p>My project involves parsing and rearranging blocks of data extensively. This makes it confusing to describe in writing, but trivial to understand visually (for that kind of thinker).<p>The diagram is basically lots of multicolored rectangles being grouped and rearranged.<p>What do people here recommend?
======
dreamcompiler
Generate SVG files with Inkscape, then link them to your GH MD files like so:
[https://github.com/potherca-
blog/StackOverflow/blob/master/q...](https://github.com/potherca-
blog/StackOverflow/blob/master/question.13808020.include-an-svg-hosted-on-
github-in-markdown/readme.md)

------
rapnie
I really like PlantUML, because you can just define diagrams as plain text.

I use the VS Code plugin for PlantUML + Markdown - easy generation of PNG for
use on GH.

Needless to say: works best with UML diagrams, but also supports general
diagrams (untested by me).

[http://plantuml.com](http://plantuml.com)

